# Sistema - Hilfe



## Bero (14 Juni 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Kann mir eine helfen, wo ich eine genaue Anleitung finde, wie ich eine Performance Levels (PL) für einen vorhandenen Schaltschrank in SISTEMA ermitteln kann??

Gruß Bero


----------



## marlob (14 Juni 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33983

Warum willst du einen PL für einen Schaltschrank ausrechnen?


----------



## Bero (14 Juni 2010)

Damit ich weis welchen Performance Levels (PL) ich im Schaltschrank eingehalten habe bzw. welchen Performance Levels (PL) ich habe


----------



## Safety (14 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich denke Du slltest Dir mal Grundsätzliche Info holen.
lade Dir mal den Bericht http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/rep07/bgia0208/index.jsp

Die Sicherheitsfunktion besteht meist nicht nur aus dem Schaltschrank.
Die darin enthaltenen Logiken und Aktoren sind nur ein Teil.

Wenn Dir bekannt ist wie Deine SF aussieht dann kannst Du nochmal genauer Fragen.


----------



## Bero (14 Juni 2010)

Das weis ich auch.

Nehmen wir mal an ich habe nur eine kleine Maschine mit ein paar Antriebe, ein Not-Aus Modul, und ein 2 -5 Not-Aus Schalter an meinem Schaltschrank angeschlossen. Wie lässt sich hier der Performance Levels (PL)bestimmen?

Dafür muss ich doch nicht den ganzen Link http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/re...0208/index.jsp durch lesen!!!!!!


----------



## marlob (14 Juni 2010)

Aufgrund deiner Beiträge vermute ich mal das dein Kenntnisstand über Maschinensiherheit nicht sehr hoch ist. Darum rate ich dir auf jeden Fall das Dokument durchzulesen um daraus zu lernen. Für die PL-Berechnung solltest du dir auf jeden Fall fachkundige Hilfe heran ziehen. Was macht die Maschine denn überhaupt? Auch eine kleine Maschine mit wenigen Antrieben kann gefährlich sein und bedarf einer gründlichen Sicherheitsanalyse.


----------



## Bero (15 Juni 2010)

Nochmal zur Info, vielleicht habe ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich möchte nicht von einer Maschine eine Sicherheitsanalyse erstellen.

Sonderen ich möchte wissen, was für ein Performance Levels (PL) ich mit meinen verwendeten Bauteilen erreiche, die ich im Schaltschrank verwendet habe, sprich Not-Aus Modul, 2 - 5 Not-Aus Schalter und ein paar Antriebsschütze. Das sollte doch machbar sein??????


----------



## Safety (15 Juni 2010)

Bero schrieb:


> Das weis ich auch.


 
Na dann müsste es ja kein Problem sein.

Aber warum musst Du dann noch den Bericht lesen?

Man muss schon die EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 gelesen und verstanden haben um eine doch so einfache und leichte Berechnung durchführen zu können. Es wird viel viel mehr verlangt als nur ein paar Daten in ein Programm zu schreiben.


----------

